# Chirp Chirp Chirp Chirp!



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Gobble Gobble Gobble Gobble!!!

Got my Gen Bearded Turkey license


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

May be the first year in s lonG time that I don't hunt the general. Not sure the Achilles is going to be ready. 

Sent from my VK700 using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Getting close now......

Cant wait till April 9th!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Is that pic from this year??


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> Is that pic from this year??


No,
It's from my photo album on this forum..


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw two srtutting hard up by Deer Creek this week.-----SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

SS,
I think I saw those birds yesterday morning on our way to PCMR skiiing.
Just below the dam?


----------

